
Open source Chameleon project aims to ease porting iOS apps to Mac - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2011/03/open-source-chameleon-project-aims-to-ease-porting-ios-apps-to-mac.ars
======
Jarred
Why did they name it Chameleon, there's already a Chameleon Bootloader for
OSx86 (<http://chameleon.osx86.hu/>)?

